

30 years of being the only woman in the room — and how that’s changing - mactitan
http://venturebeat.com/2013/12/15/30-years-of-being-the-only-woman-in-the-room-and-how-thats-changing/

======
nza88
> “Girl” was one of those boxes, and he lost a killer co-founder because he
> couldn’t let her win.

in all fairness, these same alpha male-types do the same thing to men they
perceive as non-threats. most of them have no problem pigeonholing men they
deem weakly inferior into the same category as "useless slut." the best way to
deal with them? emasculate them in every which way right from the beginning.

------
kazagistar
> Women represent less than ten percent of venture capitalists, according to
> the Kauffman Foundation. Per Pitchbook, only 13 percent of first-half 2013
> venture investments went to women.

When I do those numbers, it seems being a woman is a very significant
advantage in this case? 30% above average success rate?

~~~
velis_vel
Venture investments are made _by_ venture capitalists, not _to_ venture
capitalists. You're comparing apples and oranges.

